# Edgar Allan Poe



## Lucy Hamilton

This is a copy and paste of what I was posting, but then I press and it tells me the thread isn't existing, so I'm posting it here where it exists in it's own thread.

I love Edgar Allan Poe, especially "The Murders in The Rue Morgue", "The Mystery of Marie Rogêt" ,"The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar" and "A Descent into the Maelström"

The Murders in the Rue Morgue - Wikipedia

The Mystery of Marie Rogêt - Wikipedia

The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar - Wikipedia

A Descent into the Maelström - Wikipedia

Also the poems "The City in the Sea" and "The Raven"

The City in the Sea - Wikipedia

The Raven - Wikipedia

Some excellent websites of works of Edgar Allan Poe.

Edgar Allan Poe, Short Stories, Tales, and Poems

Edgar Allan Poe

Also, his death being still a mystery, this below link to an interesting article about. 

View attachment 141142

The (Still) Mysterious Death of Edgar Allan Poe      |     History | Smithsonian


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This is a copy and paste of what I was posting, but then I press and it tells me the thread isn't existing, so I'm posting it here where it exists in it's own thread.
> 
> I love Edgar Allan Poe, especially "The Murders in The Rue Morgue", "The Mystery of Marie Rogêt" ,"The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar" and "A Descent into the Maelström"
> 
> The Murders in the Rue Morgue - Wikipedia
> 
> The Mystery of Marie Rogêt - Wikipedia
> 
> The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar - Wikipedia
> 
> A Descent into the Maelström - Wikipedia
> 
> Also the poems "The City in the Sea" and "The Raven"
> 
> The City in the Sea - Wikipedia
> 
> The Raven - Wikipedia
> 
> Some excellent websites of works of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe, Short Stories, Tales, and Poems
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe
> 
> Also, his death being still a mystery, this below link to an interesting article about.
> 
> View attachment 141142
> 
> The (Still) Mysterious Death of Edgar Allan Poe      |     History | Smithsonian



^^^^ The attachment is this:








The (Still) Mysterious Death of Edgar Allan Poe      |     History | Smithsonian


----------



## Wry Catcher

Two questions on an interesting story:  

Did anyone discover who left a bottle of whiskey on his grave every year on his birthday?
 Is it still on going?

I too enjoyed his work.


----------



## Dekster

Wry Catcher said:


> Two questions on an interesting story:
> 
> Did anyone discover who left a bottle of whiskey on his grave every year on his birthday?
> Is it still on going?
> 
> I too enjoyed his work.



It stopped for about 4 or 5 years but started again....it is cognac and three roses....presumably the person doing it couldn't anymore and they eventually got someone else to continue the tradition  (and by They, probably the Baltimore Tourism Department or someone like that)


----------



## MaryL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This is a copy and paste of what I was posting, but then I press and it tells me the thread isn't existing, so I'm posting it here where it exists in it's own thread.
> 
> I love Edgar Allan Poe, especially "The Murders in The Rue Morgue", "The Mystery of Marie Rogêt" ,"The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar" and "A Descent into the Maelström"
> 
> The Murders in the Rue Morgue - Wikipedia
> 
> The Mystery of Marie Rogêt - Wikipedia
> 
> The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar - Wikipedia
> 
> A Descent into the Maelström - Wikipedia
> 
> Also the poems "The City in the Sea" and "The Raven"
> 
> The City in the Sea - Wikipedia
> 
> The Raven - Wikipedia
> 
> Some excellent websites of works of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe, Short Stories, Tales, and Poems
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe
> 
> Also, his death being still a mystery, this below link to an interesting article about.
> 
> View attachment 141142
> 
> The (Still) Mysterious Death of Edgar Allan Poe      |     History | Smithsonian


I love Poe, Anabel Lee, The gold bug. What mystifies me, there is another thread  with the same topic that just sort of vanished by the same OP. I love USMB, their servers, and all their internet hoodoo, I want to pet them like puppy dogs. And sometimes, puppy dogs do stupid things that make you want to smack them . But you don't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a copy and paste of what I was posting, but then I press and it tells me the thread isn't existing, so I'm posting it here where it exists in it's own thread.
> 
> I love Edgar Allan Poe, especially "The Murders in The Rue Morgue", "The Mystery of Marie Rogêt" ,"The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar" and "A Descent into the Maelström"
> 
> The Murders in the Rue Morgue - Wikipedia
> 
> The Mystery of Marie Rogêt - Wikipedia
> 
> The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar - Wikipedia
> 
> A Descent into the Maelström - Wikipedia
> 
> Also the poems "The City in the Sea" and "The Raven"
> 
> The City in the Sea - Wikipedia
> 
> The Raven - Wikipedia
> 
> Some excellent websites of works of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe, Short Stories, Tales, and Poems
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe
> 
> Also, his death being still a mystery, this below link to an interesting article about.
> 
> View attachment 141142
> 
> The (Still) Mysterious Death of Edgar Allan Poe      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> 
> 
> I love Poe, Anabel Lee, The gold bug. What mystifies me, there is another thread  with the same topic that just sort of vanished by the same OP. I love USMB, their servers, and all their internet hoodoo, I want to pet them like puppy dogs. And sometimes, puppy dogs do stupid things that make you want to smack them . But you don't.
Click to expand...


*"What mystifies me, there is another thread with the same topic that just sort of vanished by the same OP."*

No that was a different OP from someone else, the thread wasn't about Edgar Allan Poe per se, but someone mentioned him and I was about to post what I post in this thread and then the whole thread didn't exist.


----------



## HenryBHough

Poe is most enjoyable when sung:


----------



## JGalt

Some of his stories made into black & white movies in the 50's and 60's with Vincent Price, scared the hell out of me when I was a kid.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JGalt said:


> Some of his stories made into black & white movies in the 50's and 60's with Vincent Price, scared the hell out of me when I was a kid.



Yes they all were Roger Corman films.

They earlier made in the 1930s some others, these from Universal. For instance "The Murders In The Rue Morgue" with Bela Lugosi.

Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932 film) - Wikipedia

"The Raven" with Bela Lugosi and Boris Karloff.

The Raven (1935 film) - Wikipedia

It's shocking that more earlier films were not made of Poe's stories, they're so rich in mystery and atmosphere, I don't know perhaps there was a problem getting permission from his Estate.


----------



## MaryL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a copy and paste of what I was posting, but then I press and it tells me the thread isn't existing, so I'm posting it here where it exists in it's own thread.
> 
> I love Edgar Allan Poe, especially "The Murders in The Rue Morgue", "The Mystery of Marie Rogêt" ,"The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar" and "A Descent into the Maelström"
> 
> The Murders in the Rue Morgue - Wikipedia
> 
> The Mystery of Marie Rogêt - Wikipedia
> 
> The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar - Wikipedia
> 
> A Descent into the Maelström - Wikipedia
> 
> Also the poems "The City in the Sea" and "The Raven"
> 
> The City in the Sea - Wikipedia
> 
> The Raven - Wikipedia
> 
> Some excellent websites of works of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe, Short Stories, Tales, and Poems
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe
> 
> Also, his death being still a mystery, this below link to an interesting article about.
> 
> View attachment 141142
> 
> The (Still) Mysterious Death of Edgar Allan Poe      |     History | Smithsonian
> 
> 
> 
> I love Poe, Anabel Lee, The gold bug. What mystifies me, there is another thread  with the same topic that just sort of vanished by the same OP. I love USMB, their servers, and all their internet hoodoo, I want to pet them like puppy dogs. And sometimes, puppy dogs do stupid things that make you want to smack them . But you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What mystifies me, there is another thread with the same topic that just sort of vanished by the same OP."*
> 
> No that was a different OP from someone else, the thread wasn't about Edgar Allan Poe per se, but someone mentioned him and I was about to post what I post in this thread and then the whole thread didn't exist.
Click to expand...

Mysteries  always need a solution, I found out that when you stop looking for something, that's when you find the truth.


----------



## BULLDOG

My kid and I used to read Poe together when she was a young teen, but since she's grown and on her on, I guess nevermore.


----------



## MaryL

Once upon a midnight dreary...I loved Poe, I have many a Poe  tome  stashed in my library.


----------



## peach174

MaryL said:


> Once upon a midnight dreary...I loved Poe, I have many a Poe  tome  stashed in my library.



Me too.
"Quoth the Raven ,"Nevermore"


----------

